# Atlanta, Ga.



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

So?

Anyone out there?

As often as they get snow and the cost of equipment I would bet the pay rates are at about what $3-400 a hour?


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

i bet they pay a pretty good rate there to


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

kandklandscape0;492020 said:


> i bet they pay a pretty good rate there to


Can you imagine the salt price$?

Almost worth a road trip if I were more south.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

REAPER;492047 said:


> Can you imagine the salt price$?
> 
> Almost worth a road trip if I were more south.


I should have set up national accounts when I posted this!!


----------



## Littlefield (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm sure other guys here down south are already seeing dollar signs from this post. Kindly keep it down, will ya? lol. In my small town north of Atlanta, by last Wednesday they had every Bobcat and backhoe in the county clearing lots. no plows, though. Our local car wash paid $235 to have a Bobcat delivered, have an employee clear the lot, and have it picked up. (rental unit) 

I'm getting a plow on my truck in the next week or so, but I'm going out to get contracts for the next snow tomorrow. Hope to head off the guys that come out after the snow hoping to make a buck. The prices theyve been getting are incredible, though.


----------

